
ASP.NET MVC 4 Beta is Live - Garbage
http://www.asp.net/mvc/mvc4
======
vyrotek
_The simplest way to upgrade is to create a new ASP.NET MVC 4 project and copy
all the views, controllers, code, and content files from the existing MVC 3
project to the new project and then to update the assembly references in the
new project to match the old project._

Seriously guys? I've been following MVC since day 1 and have brought it to
many companies... but this upgrade process is getting ridiculous.

 _Query composition: By simply returning IQueryable <T>, your Web API will
support querying via the OData URL conventions._

Ok. Now that's cool.

------
Garbage
Release notes - <http://www.asp.net/whitepapers/mvc4-release-notes>

